# Stopover in Spain from Santander to Cadiz



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi we are getting ready for our trip to Spain via Portsmouth to Santander on the 24th March landing 25th at 12:00pm. From there we are travelling down to Cadiz using http://www.viamichelin.co.uk to plan our route. As the journey time is approx 10hrs, we plan to stop for the night along the route, somewhere between Valladolid and Salamanca using A67, A62 and A66. Can anyone recommend a good site or Aires to stay at for the night?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

That time of the year I think you won't have a great deal of choice. Not many camps sites open until you get to Salamanca where there should be two, >Camping Ruta Plata< and >Camping Regio<. Regio is popular and used to be the better of the two and is worth a couple of nights with a day in Salamaca. Bus stop right outside the site.

peedee


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We did a similar journey last year and stayed at a site called Roma which is just off the A66 at Hervas. It's 50 miles south of Salamanca but did it comfortably after leaving Santander at midday. The site opens on the 18th March and I think we paid 15 euros. 

You'll then get to Cadiz around 1pm the following day.

Roly


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

There are aires at Palencia and Valladolid, the site at Cubulas Santa Marta i wouldn't reccomend as it is a bit of a fly tip and expensive.
Camping Hotel Regio at Salamanca is very good and handy for a couple of days sightseeing.
South of Salamanca there is a very nice safe aire at Caceras and it is handy for the old and new town.

You will find details of the aires in Campingcar infos website.

RD


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
The aire's at Palencia and Caceras are very good both very handy for the town, we stopped at both of them a few weeks ago no bother, the locals are very friendly.

Ron


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

*STOPOVER IN SPAIN FROM SANTANDER TO CADIZ*

Thanks rolyk for the information do you have any further details i.e web site, or which book this site Roma appears in you indicated it was just off the A66 at Hervas which seems idea


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

If you take the intersection at Junction 436 from the A66 towards Hervas the site is a couple of hundred yards on the left side. We didn't book and I'm sure you won't need to, particularly as you're going this month. 

For anyone who hasn't used this route recently is is almost all dual carriageway, toll free, and makes for a very speedy journey from Santander to Seville.

Like you, we did intend to stop further north but found we could get to Hervas by late afternoon, which made our next leg to the Algarve very easy. In fact we arrived around lunchtime.

I've got all the European campsites and aires as Autoroute 2010 pushpins and Tomtom poi's. If you would like them send me a pm with your email address and I'll send them to you.

Roly


----------



## BASA (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Roly once again thank for your response and information, I have sent you my email address and would be very gratefull for the information you are offering

Many Thanks

BASA


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi,,

Going down to Morocco in mid May,, coming back June time,,
For the return leg, looking at a stop 1/3 of the way back up the west side of Spain

Has anyone got any more info on the aire's at Caceras

TIA


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

TJ101 said:


> Hi,,
> 
> Going down to Morocco in mid May,, coming back June time,,
> For the return leg, looking at a stop 1/3 of the way back up the west side of Spain
> ...


Everything you want to know about Caceras aire here
http://www.furgovw.org/index.php?topic=5389.0


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

hogan said:


> Everything you want to know about Caceras aire here
> http://www.furgovw.org/index.php?topic=5389.0


Thanks Hogan,, Just the info needed,

But not quite the type of place i was looking for !!

Need more of a wild camp spot around that area,, as we are 4 vehicle, and one being camping in ground tents
Last year we returned up the east side, and stayed at Iznajar Lake


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto.php

http://www.areasac.es/v_portal/apartados/pl_paises_3columnas.asp?te=4

Have a search on these sites


----------

